# So THIS is how the lowest bidder does it



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Come into work yesterday and this is how our lot it plowed. Nice.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Surface of the moon? As Trump would say, he's FIRED!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't believe this is acceptable to your Employer? I would be flat out ashamed to have my trucks with my name in that lot. That company plowing definitely has no pride associated with his performance. We all made a couple more passes yesterday with that heavy snow.

Once that snow he left hard packs will suk,


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL Maybe he thought it would melt off, NOT


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll post pics later of the salt job.

Again you get what you pay for.
The piles aren't anywhere near the curbs either, like they were afraid to hit them with there shinny plows


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

As a client I would not be happy with that, Maybe I'm old school FOG. In fact it appears to me the operator needs a lesson, I don't leave windrows when I'm plowing. Take a little less instead of chasing windrows or leaving them. I would be willing to pay more if that's what I get. I know this I'm not sure I would even give him a warning just fire him. If I go in low somewhere I still give them a acceptable job.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks a lot better than the local Lowes Home Improvement was a year or so back. Holy mackerel ! Your lot is PERFECT compared to that one.

I didn't take pictures.....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

C'mon, you know the rules, pictures or it never happened......bahahahahaha


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Was it a late ending storm? Sometimes its a race to hit all lots before opening.Did he come back and clean up? Maybe the lot owner just wants it done on the cheap.Are all the parking spaces used? Is this a factory with just a few employees ? Just trying to think of a legit reason for a crap job lol


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Corporate wants it done on cheap.
Yes factory, they came on Sunday night/Monday morning. No one was parked there.
There just inexperienced guys who don't care 
Never came back.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Looks a lot better than the local Lowes Home Improvement was a year or so back. Holy mackerel ! Your lot is PERFECT compared to that one.
> 
> I didn't take pictures.....


 I did not think I ever seen any worse than dieselss pics. After seeing the above pics I guess I could believe anything. LOL


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leigh said:


> Was it a late ending storm? Sometimes its a race to hit all lots before opening.Did he come back and clean up? Maybe the lot owner just wants it done on the cheap.Are all the parking spaces used? Is this a factory with just a few employees ? Just trying to think of a legit reason for a crap job lol


LOL Let me know if you figure a legitimate reason.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

The reason has to be the arent willing to pay for real work to be done so you are lucky they got that much cleared


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

In fact it would take that contractor longer to clean that mess up then just plowing it right.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

wow... nice work there... my kid does a better job with his power wheels loader tractor...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Go power wheels


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

That Lot looks like crap, kind of like my work lot. We had 5 people fall yesterday, 1 that I know of went to the hospital.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

rjigto4oje said:


> That Lot looks like crap, kind of like my work lot. We had 5 people fall yesterday, 1 that I know of went to the hospital.


Dang.....I did a few semi windmills myself. Just sucks when you know you do so much better then them


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> I did not think I ever seen any worse than dieselss pics. After seeing the above pics I guess I could believe anything. LOL


Wow I will take some pics after our next storm. You would be blown away. 
I agree that lot looks great compared to some of the crap I've seen. 
That being said, it still looks like crap.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I hear that, I just talked to my friend at work he's in a sling banged up and will be off work at least a week, the thing is it happens every year . But they only have the contractor plow and our building maintenance salt


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

This is how I leave my lots, and then the salters follow up, and I drive back through the lot to make sure everything is ok before I leave. I always take pics of the lot for the boss


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Dang.....I did a few semi windmills myself. Just sucks when you know you do so much better then them


Ya in the same amount of time to. If you know what your doing it takes the same amount of time to do it right then to leave a mess. I personally won't buy he does a bad job because he is a low baller. This is not knowing what your doing in my world.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> wow... nice work there... my kid does a better job with his power wheels loader tractor...


Would you have your truck on that lot with your name all over it with a :terribletowel:job like that? I would not even be able to go for coffee, People would bust my chops and bad mouth me. Guess what, I would have it coming.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> Would you have your truck on that lot with your name all over it with a :terribletowel:job like that? I would not even be able to go for coffee, People would bust my chops and bad mouth me. Guess what, I would have it coming.


I would not even want to drive one of my trucks in the lot... might get stuck in all the missed windrows.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

FredG said:


> I personally won't buy he does a bad job because he is a low baller. This is not knowing what your doing in my world.


But isn't that one in the same? Hurry up and get it done? Not caring if it's good or not?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss said:


> Come into work yesterday and this is how our lot it plowed. Nice.
> 
> View attachment 168530
> 
> ...


I'm confused here......who's lot, who plows it....who do you work for?

Or am I on a different page with who you work for?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm confused here......who's lot, who plows it....who do you work for?
> 
> Or am I on a different page with who you work for?


Who's on first

My 5_330 job. Not my plow job


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Reminds me of a bar/restaurant place I used to frequent. I got to know the owner fairly well and made a comment on the horrible state of the lot. He says what are you talking about, he did a great job considering he had to wait until it stopped snowing and the lot was empty.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

FredG said:


> LOL Let me know if you figure a legitimate reason.


Just talked to the contractor,he had just had cataract surgery the day before, he had a stomach virus and was in a hurry to to find a bathroom,his dog died,had to hurry to a court appearance,his girlfriend called for a booty call ,and his other dog ate his route sheet with proper plowing procedures for this lot and he mixed his meds up.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leigh said:


> Just talked to the contractor,he had just had cataract surgery the day before, he had a stomach virus and was in a hurry to to find a bathroom,his dog died,had to hurry to a court appearance,his girlfriend called for a booty call ,and his other dog ate his route sheet with proper plowing procedures for this lot and he mixed his meds up.


LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Looks a lot better than the local Lowes Home Improvement was a year or so back. Holy mackerel ! Your lot is PERFECT compared to that one.
> 
> I didn't take pictures.....


You live by Ramair?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

FredG said:


> Ya in the same amount of time to. If you know what your doing it takes the same amount of time to do it right then to leave a mess. I personally won't buy he does a bad job because he is a low baller. This is not knowing what your doing in my world.


And....
It could also be a representation of a contractor who is not properly equipped as well. I've seen local commercial lots done that way when the contractor has a junk, narrow plow on a compact truck or suv. Yes the low baller, I'm sure, but working with a Bird plow.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You live by Ramair?


Sorry,

I don't get it...

Just like sex with the wife...

"


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

http://lansing.craigslist.org/for/5916396964.html

This is what we deal with here.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Diesel Dan said:


> http://lansing.craigslist.org/for/5916396964.html
> 
> This is what we deal with here.


Cousins of theirs live in every town across the U.S.. Including here.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

That is no **** dog... those are the guys that pushed me out of snow, gobs of them in my area.

Every telephone pole, gas station tack board, store entrance window has a "snow plowing" pull tag sheet. "Lisenced and Insured" means a drivers lisence and insurance on their truck.... people don't ask so they get away with it.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I would be ashamed of that job and if it was one of my guys he would be going back there and doing it right without pay or else he would be fired.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

MSsnowplowing said:


> I would be ashamed of that job and if it was one of my guys he would be going back there and doing it right without pay or else he would be fired.


Lol. I like your style! It makes it easy to pick up those accounts next year. By saying we give a ***t!


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Not a good job but you do get what you pay for.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

dieselss said:


> Come into work yesterday and this is how our lot it plowed. Nice.
> 
> View attachment 168530
> 
> ...


looks plowed to me, whats wrong with that!? haha, thats rough, even for a mid storm push before final cleanup! ive seen home cheapos and targets done this same way with 50 little 5' piles left everywhere in the lot in the end, places that should have had machines there.


----------

